# Shipping pups from France



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a pain in the ass. Does anyone have any experience with this ?? They are now saying that the pup cannot be shipped until 12 weeks. I called continental, and they said nothing about twelve weeks at all.

I called CBP about shipping the puppy, and they said 8 weeks was fine.

So, I am guessing this is a French thing ?? If anyone has any experience with this and would like to share, that would be great. The breeder wants to ship out of Lille. 

Might have to fly out there and get the pup and come back. I am not waiting a month while time is being wasted. He can waste time here.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff,
they can be shipped at 8 weeks, either Air France Cargo or through Gradlyn Kennels. You DO NOT want to ship from Lille, Only Charles DeGaulle or pick him up yourself. Definitley don't wait until 12 weeks, then he will need a rabies vacination, and you can't transport a dog for 30 days after thier 1st rabies shot. send me your phone #, I might be able to help get him to the US
Rick


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I know when Philippe has imported pups he's had to wait until they were 12 or 14 weeks, can't remember which. I believe it's due to the rabies requirement they have now for shipping. This is also true even if the pups are carried as baggage vs shipped. I know some people are getting pups in at an earlier age, but I was told they are fudging the DOB to do so.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, my number is 210 781 2480 and Mods do not edit it, it is ok. LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes I believe Rick is correct. I got a call into my friend that breeds and imports Beaucerons and will ask him what he does when he imports pups. He is in transit right now so I won't hear from him until tonight though Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help. There is another one coming in a few weeks. #-o

I have not imported a dog in many many years. I have heard about all the stupidity they have added, but now it is effecting me. Damm those rules that effect me. : )

This is what I get for having a favorite breed that is not a Mal.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

You want to ship from Charless De Gaulle airport (Paris), not Lille. Lille is a small town int he countryside and he will be banged around and will have to be tranferred at the De Gaul airport anyway.

The only US company that has a good reputation consistently with shipping and dealing with pets is Continental, based in Houston.

Best of luck with the pup and let us know how it turns out.

If the pup is out of Ulko, that's way cool.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Might have to fly out there and get the pup and come back...


 
heck, it might even be cheaper, and should defintely be easier to do it that way. you can bring the pup home in the cabin with you - avoid all the hassle of cargo etc.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was not cheaper, but then again, we were not talking about taking creature into the cabin. : )


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

They keep changing the rules which makes it even harder. 

I've been wondering when your pups were going to arrive. Either post or send pictures please. :-D


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Who is with me on cranking Jeff, now that his number is out? :-\"

Yea anyway what pup are you getting from France?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, maybe I've missed a thread? I want to know more about the pup!  What kind of pup are you getting? From where (i.e., bloodlines/breeder)?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jeff Oehlsen 

Might have to fly out there and get the pup and come back...



kristin tresidder said:


> heck, it might even be cheaper, and should defintely be easier to do it that way. you can bring the pup home in the cabin with you - avoid all the hassle of cargo etc.


Our club decoy brought a 10 month old pup back with him from France and it just cost him $250 bucks to put him in Cargo. The Airline was Air Transat. This is coming to Canada but you'd think it shouldn't be much different.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Who is with me on cranking Jeff, now that his number is out? :-\"


I sent that number to the Jehova's Witnesses head office, the Mormons said there was nothing they could do :-o


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Jeff,
I imported two pups in the last two years. The first I went to pick up when it was 7 weeks old and travelled back with me in the cargo. The second was shipped from CDG when it was 12 weeks old, not because of age requirement but because of temperature restriction, it was too freaking cold in Detroit. Good luck with the new pup

Max


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff has talked about the pups he's getting in other threads, and the pups sire. If my memory is not totally shot I don't think they are Mal's........ Of course I'm old and forgetful so could easily be wrong. :roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are GSD's and as pups, don't count until they prove themselves. LOL


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They are GSD's and as pups, don't count until they prove themselves. LOL


Hey!!! My memory is NOT totally shot! Yeah! \\/ I still want pictures please.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I sent that number to the Jehova's Witnesses head office, the Mormons said there was nothing they could do :-o



Once the talking started their ears started to burn and they just couldn't get away from jeff so they put up detour signs around his house for the future JW folks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a friend who is a Mormon, and a really really nice guy. He did his time doing whatever they called that, and became a bit of a gun nut. I have another friend who had to go and do this as a child with his mother and sister. He does not have fond memories of the experience.

I have no problem with religion, and I do believe in God, but I do not want to hear from them. They leave me alone easy enough, I have lived all over the states and had visits many times. They go away.

I have posted my number often enough, and people do not bother me. Even if they did call, it would not bother me. I am not like most of you. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I can see it now. In multiple mens rooms in multiple states: "FOR A GOOD TIME CALL 210 781 2480" :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Once the talking started their ears started to burn and they just couldn't get away from jeff so they put up detour signs around his house for the future JW folks.


 

The Jehovas Witnesses will be welcomed once the new dogs are trained


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why Susan, you are mentioned by name in many that I have been in. They were all old and faded. You must have been wild when you where young. #-o#-o#-o

I can do this all day. LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff I got ahold of my importer friend and this is what he says ... (he is in Canada but I suspect the rules are very very close.) 



> To travel "with" a puppy back to Canada or the USA is 8 weeks old, this is what I was told by Ministry of Agriculture at the airport 2 months ago.
> 
> You must go through a broker in Europe if an animal is being shipped alone regarless of age. The broker fee's are around $300 plus flight costs etc,etc. just to let your friend know.
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Why Susan, you are mentioned by name in many that I have been in. They were all old and faded. You must have been wild when you where young. #-o#-o#-o
> 
> I can do this all day. LOL


How dare you!! I was never...........young! 

It's my understanding the USA is requiring and enforcing that all dogs be imported through a dog broker now.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> It's my understanding the USA is requiring and enforcing that all dogs be imported through a dog broker now.


i believe that's only if you're importing a dog for "resale." when i brought lo home, i didn't even have to take him out of the bag at customs... so much for homeland security right? anyway, all i had to do was pay NWA $150eu to get him on the plane as my "carry-on bag."


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"It's my understanding the USA is requiring and enforcing that all dogs be imported through a dog broker now."



I have friends get a GSD pup from Belgium 5 months ago and they were required to use a Broker in Atlanta to clear customs. A ROYAL PIA! and around $300


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

So, is this correct?

If the pup is being shipped, it has to be older than 12 weeks because of rabies vaccine, etc.

If it is traveling with someone as cargo or in the cabin, it can be younger?

When I was thinking about getting a dog in Europe, I heard 12 weeks as well for having it shipped to the US on its own.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

When I got my pups shipped from the netherlands, in 2007 and again this year, they were 8 weeks old. I picked them up myself, no broker. I have no clue how it all works, I believe all they had to have was the first set of shots and proof of mother's rabies vaccination. Dealing with customs on this end has been a huge hassle both times. The second time I remember signing a document that says to keep under house quarantine for either 30 days or until rabies vacc or something like that, I am not sure how they could possibly enforce it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Annika Friberg said:


> So, is this correct?
> 
> If the pup is being shipped, it has to be older than 12 weeks because of rabies vaccine, etc.


The DOB can be altered on the health certificate/ pet passport quite easily, I can't remember where I heard this but I know it works :-\"


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The DOB can be altered on the health certificate/ pet passport quite easily, I can't remember where I heard this but I know it works :-\"


Well, I´d be importing this puppy (my next one though it won´t be any time soon) from Sweden where they are obsessive about playing by the rules. :mrgreen: So I doubt I could convince any breeder there to "fix" the papers.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

kristin tresidder said:


> i believe that's only if you're importing a dog for "resale." when i brought lo home, i didn't even have to take him out of the bag at customs... so much for homeland security right? anyway, all i had to do was pay NWA $150eu to get him on the plane as my "carry-on bag."


You kept the pup in a bag for the whole flight ? I didn't know you could take them on the plane anymore.

Did you keep the bag once you got home ?? how was he able to relieve himself ?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked Frits up on May 6th, he came direct from the Netherlands. I did not need a broker at this end in Seattle. 

I didn't need a broker a couple years ago when I imported Minka either.

When I had Boa imported as a puppy from Germany about 3- years ago, she was I think about 9-weeks old. I did have to sign a form that she would be "quarantined" at my house for 30-days beyond the date she received her rabies shot. I did not have a personal visit but did receive a follow up phone call to see if I had kept her quarantined for the required length of time. But that has been long enough ago that many things can have changed for the rabies requirement.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Annika Friberg said:


> Well, I´d be importing this puppy (my next one though it won´t be any time soon) from Sweden where they are obsessive about playing by the rules. :mrgreen: So I doubt I could convince any breeder there to "fix" the papers.


I recently had to research Sweden rules, and I think they're more concerned about importation of cats and dogs (BTW no aggression-prone animals allowed), than exporting, where Sweden appearantly honors the regulations of each country you're exporting to. France however has a "3 month rule" for exporting from, unless traveling with the mother.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I recently had to research Sweden rules, and I think they're more concerned about importation of cats and dogs (BTW no aggression-prone animals allowed), than exporting, where Sweden appearantly honors the regulations of each country you're exporting to. France however has a "3 month rule" for exporting from, unless traveling with the mother.


That seems seriously complicated! They´re concerned with rabies coming across the borders, hence the quarantine. But there´s some way to get around that (that doesn´t involve sending the pet to another EU country to be vaccinated) though I´m not sure how it works :?:. (BTW, Daryl, the fact that they write EC means that that document must be from before 1992 when the EU was founded - are you sure it´s up to date?)

We need The Idiot´s Guide To Canine Imports, Exports and Traveling: simple explanations, color illustrations and an index where you can quickly find all of this out rather than to have to research each country´s customs rules and each airport´s guidelines. Of course, that would probably be a 1500 pg.volume that had to be updated every year...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Annika Friberg said:


> (BTW, Daryl, the fact that they write EC means that that document must be from before 1992 when the EU was founded - are you sure it´s up to date?)


Well, it says on the cover that it's a May 2008 revision, not a complete rewrite. I dunno.

I suppose if it were all so easy, we'd all be doing it. Some places just simply aren't cost effective, either. I plan to ship an adult to Malaysia, soon as I get off my butt, _but for about twice the cost of the dog itself!_ I suppose I've been hoping to find a better way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had the BEST morning ever. I have been given the wrong number, then the phone card keeps telling me that the number is invalid.

How much fun is this ?? I cannot wait to NEVER EVER do this again. May not do it this time. I ain't working this hard for a dog.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You kept the pup in a bag for the whole flight ? I didn't know you could take them on the plane anymore.
> 
> Did you keep the bag once you got home ?? how was he able to relieve himself ?



yeah, for all 21 hours of travel time - poor thing. only delta/NWA and _maybe_ continental will let you carry-on pets on international flights. i do still have the bag, although lo did a number on it! let's just say he was less than thrilled about the idea of being confined at first, and wasn't afraid to both tell me about it, and try and rectify the situation - which made driving to the airport with him an adventure! by the time we actually got on the plane he was so worn out that he just resigned himself to the idea of being in the bag. that was lucky for me too, because i can't imagine that the rest of the passengers wanted to hear the battle cries of the small furry-one in the bag!! i was able to let him out at the airports to relieve himself - he did go in the bag - but it's washable, and i had small towels in there which i threw away post flight to at least help a little.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's a 9 hr direct flight from here, a friend of my wife is over there now visiting family..return on a seat sale for $399 CDN, can't beat that with a stick.

Your pup looks really good.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Annika Friberg said:


> Well, I´d be importing this puppy (my next one though it won´t be any time soon) from Sweden where they are obsessive about playing by the rules. :mrgreen: So I doubt I could convince any breeder there to "fix" the papers.


He he he It al depends.
We have shipt 4 pups on 3 difrent acations from sweden to the USA.
But I do think that we did wait untill the pups was 12 weeks, Its crapp 

But ofcaus you can fix the pappers with teh right vet.

What type of dog are you getting. From withs breeder? You can Pm me if you want.

Andreas


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Är du från sverige? Du har ett svenskt namn?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Annika Friberg said:


> That seems seriously complicated! They´re concerned with rabies coming across the borders, hence the quarantine. But there´s some way to get around that (that doesn´t involve sending the pet to another EU country to be vaccinated) though I´m not sure how it works :?:. (BTW, Daryl, the fact that they write EC means that that document must be from before 1992 when the EU was founded - are you sure it´s up to date?)
> 
> We need The Idiot´s Guide To Canine Imports, Exports and Traveling: simple explanations, color illustrations and an index where you can quickly find all of this out rather than to have to research each country´s customs rules and each airport´s guidelines. Of course, that would probably be a 1500 pg.volume that had to be updated every year...


The quarantine rules what remowed around 4 years ago. We imported ouer first AB with the old rules. Then the neadaed to be cuarented for 3 mont im i remeber right, Even when the had al the shots and stuff  Thos wer som crasy rules.

Now the only nead to get the shot and be tested so they have antibodys to rabies.
So if you give the first shot at 4 weeks and the 2 at 8 week you can get the dog att around 5 mont old directly to sweden. But that is as long as everyting runs smothly


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Är du från sverige? Du har ett svenskt namn?


Min farföräldrar eker svensk. Utom jag tog en klass. Den här er all jag minas:

_Kan jag få en smörgås med ost?_

\\/


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Steven Lepic said:


> Min farföräldrar eker svensk. Utom jag tog en klass. Den här er all jag minas:
> 
> _Kan jag få en smörgås med ost?_
> 
> \\/


Ha ha en mycket nödvändig mening att kunna 

A very useful sentens  You do not want to go without a shees sandwitsh


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The DOB can be altered on the health certificate/ pet passport quite easily, I can't remember where I heard this but I know it works :-\"


O:-\"


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I can see it now. In multiple mens rooms in multiple states: "FOR A GOOD TIME CALL 210 781 2480" :lol:


Sue you have no idea how many porta shitters I see a day, being a truck driver again. That's a swell idea ya got there.


----------

